# Old Crosman pistol needs repair



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I just pulled an old Crosman 130 pump-up pistol, a .22, out of the back of the closet. I bought it forty years ago. I used it to hunt rabbits out on Long Island, New York. It was - pumped up way past max - very effective. That practice of pumping up eventually blew the seals; into the closet it went.
I have a yen to have it repaired after all these years. Is that possible? Are parts available? Is there a Pro who can do it?
If you know, LMK.
Pete


----------

